# Weird issue with PSU/MB/CPU?



## The Pook

> As a matter of fact I updated to the latest F33 BIOS Saturday and it's been a smooth ride up until now. So for a moment there I thought it was the beta BIOS. Thoughts?


seems pretty logical and easy to test, lol.


----------



## waytoosexy

The Pook said:


> seems pretty logical and easy to test, lol.


Well it's been tested, it died on me again about an hour ago.


----------



## waytoosexy

I guess what I'm tryna get at is could this be the physical damage to the motherboard/CPU. Or does it seem like a certain PSU issue since it takes exactly a minute before I can power it on and there are clicking sounds.

IDK but it certainly sounds more like a PSU thing than MB.


----------



## waytoosexy

waytoosexy said:


> I guess what I'm tryna get at is could this be the physical damage to the motherboard/CPU? Or does it seem like a certain PSU issue since it takes exactly a minute before I can power it on and there are clicking sounds?
> 
> IDK but it certainly sounds more like a PSU thing than MB.


----------



## f00zz

If you can't power it on for 1 minute it's a protection mode meaning something is over temp or over amped or the vrm is bad or the psu is bad. Have to figure out if it's the motherboard or the psu going into protection. I've had things power off on me before due to not enough vcore but always comes right back on instantly so yours is some sort of amperage or thermal protection circuit most likely. Making a dent on a capacitor usually is no big deal. PCIE and memory channel stopped working i'd reseat the cpu and check for any messed up pins


----------



## waytoosexy

f00zz said:


> If you can't power it on for 1 minute it's a protection mode meaning something is over temp or over amped or the vrm is bad or the psu is bad. Have to figure out if it's the motherboard or the psu going into protection. I've had things power off on me before due to not enough vcore but always comes right back on instantly so yours is some sort of amperage or thermal protection circuit most likely. Making a dent on a capacitor usually is no big deal. PCIE and memory channel stopped working i'd reseat the cpu and check for any messed up pins


How would I know if my VRM is overheating?


----------



## The Pook

look at the sensor. is it >100C? but it's not a VRM temp issue based off what you said in the OP.

what does Event Viewer say?


----------



## braincracking

waytoosexy said:


> How would I know if my VRM is overheating?


Check hwinfo64, what does the sensor say? However, since you say it can be good for days on end, I more suspect PSU rather then mobo. If overtemp, that overtemp would happen consistently, at similar time.


----------



## Formula383

> Then I struck the mobo pretty hard with a screwdriver several times trying to screw it down and left a dent on a capacitor and perhaps bent the board. When I powered it on 1 memory channel and 1 PCI-E weren't working.
> 
> Thoughts?


Maybe not mash a screwdriver into a mobo repeatedly lol. Did you install the mobo properly into the case? a heat sink should not be hard to screw in, unless its not mounted correctly. Maybe you have too much force and are bending the mobo? Check for physical damage to the mobo pcb.

i think if it was me i would a: pay someone else to fix this for you if you feel unable to fix. b: remove the mobo and set it on the box it came in for testing. that way you can inspect the board closer look dmg and use your hand to check for hot spots.

Pulling the cpu out with the retention clip locked generally wont cause any issues. worst case you might slightly bend a cpu pin or pull off a pin from the cpu if your really rough on it. But i dont think it would hurt the socket or the board.

My guess is your heat sink is possibly pulling too hard on the mobo and bending it enough to cause issue.


----------



## waytoosexy

braincracking said:


> Check hwinfo64, what does the sensor say? However, since you say it can be good for days on end, I more suspect PSU rather then mobo. If overtemp, that overtemp would happen consistently, at similar time.


Uhm, I use it on daily basis and never noticed a VRM sensor, I will check when I get home. I also want to feel it's more of a PSU issue, the thought that I ruined a 300$ mobo cause I was angry and impatient makes me feel very stupid. And I also think a MB/CPU issue would be more consistent, however the fact that there might be physical damage involved makes me think that standard reasoning no longer applies here.




Formula383 said:


> Maybe not mash a screwdriver into a mobo repeatedly lol. Did you install the mobo properly into the case? a heat sink should not be hard to screw in, unless its not mounted correctly. Maybe you have too much force and are bending the mobo? Check for physical damage to the mobo pcb.
> 
> i think if it was me i would a: pay someone else to fix this for you if you feel unable to fix. b: remove the mobo and set it on the box it came in for testing. that way you can inspect the board closer look dmg and use your hand to check for hot spots.
> 
> Pulling the cpu out with the retention clip locked generally wont cause any issues. worst case you might slightly bend a cpu pin or pull off a pin from the cpu if your really rough on it. But i dont think it would hurt the socket or the board.
> 
> My guess is your heat sink is possibly pulling too hard on the mobo and bending it enough to cause issue.


I replaced the problematic heatsink and right now everything is mounted properly. I have inspected the board as well as the service center personnel did. There is no visible damage other than a tiny dent on a capacitor and some scratches on VRM heatsinks also from the screwdriver.


----------



## braincracking

waytoosexy said:


> Uhm, I use it on daily basis and never noticed a VRM sensor, I will check when I get home. I also want to feel it's more of a PSU issue, the thought that I ruined a 300$ mobo cause I was angry and impatient makes me feel very stupid. And I also think a MB/CPU issue would be more consistent, however the fact that there might be physical damage involved makes me think that standard reasoning no longer applies here.
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the problematic heatsink and right now everything is mounted properly. I have inspected the board as well as the service center personnel did. There is no visible damage other than a tiny dent on a capacitor and some scratches on VRM heatsinks also from the screwdriver.


Mhh, just in case, but, how much pressure is there on the cpu cooler mount? I have found out the hard way that zen doesn't exactly like, too much pressure, and some coolers don't protect you from it either(even expensive custom waterblocks). The reason I mention it is because I had memory channel problems when my waterblock was overtightened(also had junk in between my cpu pins but that story is for another day). In any case, I would remount your cooler and carefully look at the pins. If anything looks off, then get an electric microscope and a needle to put things back to where they should be.


----------



## Formula383

braincracking said:


> Mhh, just in case, but, how much pressure is there on the cpu cooler mount? I have found out the hard way that zen doesn't exactly like, too much pressure, and some coolers don't protect you from it either(even expensive custom waterblocks). The reason I mention it is because I had memory channel problems when my waterblock was overtightened(also had junk in between my cpu pins but that story is for another day). In any case, I would remount your cooler and carefully look at the pins. If anything looks off, then get an electric microscope and a needle to put things back to where they should be.


+1 to this, every mobo is different but too much mounting pressure can cause boards to not post (even tho the amount of pressure seems to be OK) it is a pretty quick and easy thing to test, just loosen the mounting screws a little and try again.


----------



## waytoosexy

braincracking said:


> Mhh, just in case, but, how much pressure is there on the cpu cooler mount? I have found out the hard way that zen doesn't exactly like, too much pressure, and some coolers don't protect you from it either(even expensive custom waterblocks). The reason I mention it is because I had memory channel problems when my waterblock was overtightened(also had junk in between my cpu pins but that story is for another day). In any case, I would remount your cooler and carefully look at the pins. If anything looks off, then get an electric microscope and a needle to put things back to where they should be.


Like I said I am using a different cooler now and I'm pretty certain it is mounted properly. However with that first cooler I am pretty sure it was over tightened and perhaps even bent the PCB slightly.

After that however the service guys straightened the pin and both the memory channel and PCI-E working no problem. Now the only thing bothering me are those very occasional shut downs.


----------



## Formula383

check your 24pin power and your 4+4 cpu power (or 8pin) and just look for black or white marks. and then just make sure they are making good contact (ie the plug snaps in nicely with out too much force or is way to easy)


----------



## waytoosexy

So it just happened again, I checked the Event Viewer and it showed (70368744177664),(2) Kernel Power Error.


----------



## shilka

waytoosexy said:


> So it just happened again, I checked the Event Viewer and it showed (70368744177664),(2) Kernel Power Error.


That could be any number of things








How to Fix the (70368744177664), (2) Error on Windows 10/11?


Are you getting the (70368744177664), (2) error on Windows 10/11? This is a random error that occurs if your system crashes or loses power unexpectedly.



softwaretested.com


----------



## f00zz

See if you can make it shut down by running OCCT. Use the power supply test


----------



## waytoosexy

So I swapped out the PSU for my old one and it's been stable for 8 days now, I did however loosen the screws on the heatsink and swapped the memory slots. So I guess there's more testing to do before I try to RMA the PSU.

@f00zz thanks, I will try that.


----------

